# Final Fantasy VII (PS4)



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Oggi, 16 giugno 2015, all'annuale E3, è stato annunciato il remake di Final Fantasy VII, il più amato e venduto della saga, nonché il più richiesto per una versione sulle nuove console. L'uscita è prevista nel 2017, come celebrazione dei 20 anni dall'uscita del gioco originale.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Giugno 2015)

Epicità ai massimi livelli...


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

GODO finalmente


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2015)

Mamma... fantastico! Anche se resta da capire come intenderanno svilupparlo!

Comunque il 2017


----------



## Andrea89 (17 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me sarà un'immensa delusione 
Le aspettative su questo gioco sono eccessive e per forza di cose dovrà essere adattato ai tempi attuali.


----------



## Morghot (17 Giugno 2015)

Io sono troppo legato agli omini simpatici e paffuti


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarà un'immensa delusione
> Le aspettative su questo gioco sono eccessive e per forza di cose dovrà essere adattato ai tempi attuali.



Infatti prevedo un gameplay completamente rivoluzionato, ormai gli rpg a turni sono (purtroppo!) morti e sepolti. Ora si prediligono quelli action, spesso addirittura "frenetici". 

Speriamo bene, certo i tempi d'attesa sono lunghissimi, se dovesse uscire nel secondo semestre del 2017 c'è da aspettare oltre due anni.


----------



## Tobi (17 Giugno 2015)

che spettacolo. Ce l'ho sia originale per psx e sia digitale su ps3. il miglior gioco della storia


----------



## Hellscream (11 Maggio 2019)

Cioè, è uscito il teaser dopo 4 ANNI


----------



## enigmistic02 (11 Maggio 2019)

Lo prenderò sicuramente.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Maggio 2019)

Lo prenderò sicuramente... Ma pare che sia ancora lunga...

Spero in un battle System che si avvicini al classico e non a quelle schifezze che hanno caratterizzato dal XII in poi...


----------



## Hellscream (11 Giugno 2019)

Trailer dell'E3


----------



## Butcher (11 Giugno 2019)

La politica marketing Square Enix io non la capisco...


----------



## Kayl (14 Giugno 2019)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Lo prenderò sicuramente... Ma pare che sia ancora lunga...
> 
> Spero in un battle System che si avvicini al classico e non a quelle schifezze che hanno caratterizzato dal XII in poi...



Ho visto la conferenza e, se ho ben capito, si può scegliere tra due battle system, uno molto simile al VII e uno più sullo stile degli ultimi, così si può scegliere se fare un combattimento veloce e dinamico o uno più strategico e ragionato.


----------



## IlMusagete (14 Giugno 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Trailer dell'E3



Madonna Tifa

La cosa che mi preoccupa più del battle system (nonostante sia un nostalgico del sistema a turni non ho trovato così malvagio il 12, e comunque ci sarà FFVIII remastered per quello) è come gestiranno la questione del cross-gen: il gioco partirà per PS4 ma per i prossimi capitoli sarà presumibilmente anche su PS5 e lì si saprà quanto il gioco verrà castrato sulla vecchia console a discapito della nuova, non vorrei che fosse così tanto diversa l'esperienza di gioco da dover pensare di prendere per forza la PS5..

Da quello che ho capito questo primo capitolo sarà solo la parte di Midgar ma l'esperienza di gioco sarà grande come il gioco per intero (di solito sempre sulle 60-80 ore), chissà cosa faranno per riempire questa prima parte; certo è che ho un hype tremendo ed è l'unico motivo per cui non ho ancora venduto la console


----------



## Jino (14 Giugno 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ho visto la conferenza e, se ho ben capito, si può scegliere tra due battle system, uno molto simile al VII e uno più sullo stile degli ultimi, così si può scegliere se fare un combattimento veloce e dinamico o uno più strategico e ragionato.



Buono dai, accontenta un pò le due generazioni, anche se il rischio è di non accontentare ne l'una ne l'altra.

Ad ogni modo sono curioso di capire in quanti capitoli e sopratutto anni lo divideranno, spero non oltre due, sarebbe eterna.


----------



## Kayl (14 Giugno 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Buono dai, accontenta un pò le due generazioni, anche se il rischio è di non accontentare ne l'una ne l'altra.
> 
> Ad ogni modo sono curioso di capire in quanti capitoli e sopratutto anni lo divideranno, spero non oltre due, sarebbe eterna.



Io credo sarebbero meglio tre capitoli invece, col secondo che inizia con Cloud che ricorda il passato e allora il protagonista cambia e bisogna fare la storia di Zack fino al suo ultimo momento, quando i ricordi si fondono. Zack è troppo fondamentale per l'introspezione e la storia dei personaggi del 7 perché non venga raccontata la sua storia.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Giugno 2020)

Beh.. che dire di Aerith...


----------



## alcyppa (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ragazzi uppo sto topic per chiedere se qualcuno può farmi un favore.

Dovrei caricare online i miei salvataggi ps4 di FF7R dal menù principale in modo da poterli trasferire sulla versione ps5.
Purtroppo la copia ps4 l'ho venduta lo scorso anno e mi servirebbe qualcuno che la possiede per poter:

-farmi prestare un attimo il suo account in modo da poterla scaricare (se è in digitale) e fare l'upload dei salvataggi.

oppure

-dare credenziali del mio account + cartella dei salvataggi in modo che il proprietario della copia ps4 possa fare l'upload.

oppure (nel caso abiti in zona Treviso).

-farmi prestare un paio d'ore la copia fisica in modo da poter fare tutto e poi restituirla.




Ringrazio in anticipo nel caso esistesse un'anima pia disposta ad aiutarmi.


----------

